# Any thoughts on Daniels First Home?



## Harper77 (Nov 11, 2009)

So we have been looking around for a home - put in offers on 2 but those fell flat.

We were looking at the Daniels First Home in Mississauga idea.

http://www.danielsfirsthome.ca/new_communities.html

The problem is that they only list the pricing of 139,900 - I assume this is for like a bachelor-size. There is no indication as to what the pricing is for anything else. I even called and they claimed they don't know, just that they are sending out invites to the sales orientation for a week then the actual sale will last one day.

I know in '05 the one bedrooms sold for like $145K and now re-sale on the same units are over 200K but the one-bedrooms are like 500 square feet.

Anyone know or have experience on these things?


----------

